

Monitor Estimated AWS Charges Using Billing Alerts - Yrlec
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/05/monitor-estimated-costs-using-amazon-cloudwatch-billing-metrics-and-alarms.html

======
gala8y
If this is new functionality re recent 'How I Attacked Myself...'[1] then
Amazon is fast.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3890328>

